# The Lens Flare



## azkul (Oct 22, 2004)

The Lens Flare is set up to allow anybody to post their work, for both professionals and amateurs.  It currently has 3700 pictures by 170 different photographers, and about 15k different people visit the site monthly.  If you want a place to post your pictures or are simply looking for more exposure to your work, this site may work well for you. 

The Lens Flare Photography - http://www.thelensflare.com

Thanks,
Brian


----------

